# Cherohala Challenged Cancelled for 2010



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Most years I do this event as it's pretty challenging and scenery is beautiful. I went to find out the specific date in June and register when I found that it is cancelled this year. Apparently there was a big rockslide on Hwy129 that has the road closed. It's supposed to resume again in 2011. 

Bummer!

Here is the link to the Smokey Mountain Wheelmen club site with the info.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

And I really should proofread my title before hitting send. D'oh!


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

It really sucks!! This was the only ride I really wanted to do this year.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Heard about that, did the Dragon in the winter, but didn't make it to Cherohala, gorgeous country.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Sojourneyman said:


> Heard about that, did the Dragon in the winter, but didn't make it to Cherohala, gorgeous country.


I remember your pics that you posted from that ride. 

I was really looking forward to doing it again this year. Between this and another event I do every June being cancelled, well, my June is looking pretty bare. :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

I need to get down there and do the Skyway, hadn't heard about the closure on 129 though.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

www.tailofthedragon.com is reporting that 129 is now clear...for those that make it up that way.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I might be wrong, but I think the Tennessee side is still closed. You can get in from North Carolina side, but I'm not sure how far you can go. I got this from .http://www.easttnriders.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35065&page=2

TDOT officials plan to reopen most of the section of US 129 know as "The Dragon" during daylight hours beginning Monday, despite the challenges emergency crews will face responding to wrecks on the curvy stretch of road.
According to a news release, the stretch of U.S. 129 from the Tabcat Bridge to the North Carolina state line will be open to traffic each day between 8:00 a.m. and 8:00 p.m. for all but commercial and large RV traffic. The road will remain closed to all traffic overnight.
However, the section of U.S. 129 from just past the Foothills Parkway to the Tabcat Bridge will remain closed as crews work to remove a rockslide that closed the roadway in March. 
TDOT said Tennessee Highway Patrol officers will monitor the road while emergency responders from Graham County, North Carolina will be called if there are accidents with injuries. 

The rockslide is expected to be cleared by July 31. However, TDOT will provide an incentive to the contractor that is clearing the road and securing the rock if the work is completed early.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I believe this is the rockslide.
It's too bad it's cancelled, that's an awesome ride. In fact I was wearing my '06 CC t-shirt today.


----------

